# Info on "Ride" boots (Also other recommendations)



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok so I am looking for my second pair of snowboard boots. First ones were Flow. I have been to 3 shops and tried on a bunch of boots. A lot of them are just fine and I don't care about the lacing system as much as having a comfy boot. There is only ONE shop around me that carries Ride boots. I have been trying to find some info online about them online but can't find much which makes me think they may not be a popular choice compared to other brands? I am wondering if that's true and if it is, then why

I am interested in the Ride Jackson BOAs and the Ride Anthem BOAs. I can get decent prices on either right now and black friday/cyber monday is close. Leaning more towards the Anthems because I cannot find the new jacksons in my size for a good price. Has anyone had experience with Ride boots? 


Also I would like some general help with a good boot. I would say I am intermediate and I like playing in the park just as much as normal cruising. Since I have only owned one pair of boots I don't know how much flex I would actually like so I figured I would stay somewhere in the middle. Don't really think I would like a really soft boot. Besides the Ride's I mentioned above I am looking for the actual best boots in my price range $150-$250ish. I understand it's all about fit and I will try them all on I just want to kind of narrow it down because obv I would rather pick the boot that is built better and will last longer. So i guess I am more or less just looking for a couple suggestions of the more "popular" boots.

Really trying to figure this out by Friday so any suggestions would be appreciated! thank you


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

why not stay with flows? was there something you liked or disliked about them.
Flow makes a great selection of boots from soft to stiff.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> why not stay with flows? was there something you liked or disliked about them.
> Flow makes a great selection of boots from soft to stiff.


There is no flows that I can find right now that I like...no stores around me have them now. I couldn't even tell you how much I paid for mine. My friend worked at a little shop years ago and pretty much gave them to me. They are Flow Ansr's.

Also i was not crazy about them but that is probably because I should be in a size 8 and they are a 10 lol


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Like I mentioned in the first post there isn't much info about snowboard boots online like I thought there would be. Just would like to see what the common models are in my price range since I am not to picky. Just want a good boot. Also still don't know about these Ride boots (Jackson and Anthem)


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Proper fit is very important,
Flow makes some great boots, as well as them being super comfy (disclaimer I ride flow boots, and bindings). The Helios,Hylite,and Talon are great boots.
helios is softest, hylite bit stiffer, and talon stiffest. They run large, so if you have a wide toebox, they have a real nice fit. 

You can order them direct, they had a decent return policy
but best is always to try on what fits your foot.

reason that there is not much info online on boots, is that they are very personal in fit

do a search on this forum on boots you will find hundreds of posts


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Im in Ride Anthems my second season and love them


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I heard from a buyer that Ride aren't very good in terms of distribution and managing relationships with their shops, so he dropped them from his shop. Something about getting rid of all their reps. I don't know anything though and that's how rumors get started, so disregard this.

I ordered my Ride boots from backcountry. They aren't too great around the house. Maybe if it ever snows I can try them on a snowboard or something.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I rode RFL's the last 2.5 seasons and loved them. I have now moved to the Lasso for this season and so far so good. I tried on Burton's, 32's, Northwave, Deelux, and Ride and only the Rides felt good on my feet. They just seem to work for me.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I like my Ride Insano's. They work well for me. Just make sure the boot fits well, regardless of the brand.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ride boots do not fit my wide foot.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ride makes some great mid-high-end boots, just know they run on the narrow side. Not necessarily the most narrow but def not for those with mid-wide or wide feet.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to wear Salomon's boots. Absolutely loved their F-series boots until they changed them a few years ago.
Went to DC next (Judge and TRice). They were okay.

Last year we had a product demo from a Ride rep. I tried on a couple pairs of boots and couldn't believe how comfortable they were (for me).
I bought and rode the Trident last year. Couldn't be happier.

Per SnowDog, Rides are better suited for guys with narrow feet, like mine.


----------

